# איפה קונים קרטיבים קטנים/מיניאטוריים?



## asafbh (6/5/12)

איפה קונים קרטיבים קטנים/מיניאטוריים? 
שלום
אני מעוניין לחלק מיני קרטיבים בחתונה או בשם אחר קרטיבים מינאטוריים.
מישהו יודע איפה אפשר לקנות כאלו?אני לא יודע מאיפה למצוא...
ואיך הרעיון לחלק קרטיבים בחתונה?

תודה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (7/5/12)

יש בחור שמוכר קרטיבים טבעיים 
הוא מגיע בתלבושת של מוכר ארטיקים בים ואומר - "אני הולך"... הוא מסתובב עם כובע קש ובעיני זה מגניב. 

הוא מוכר קרטיבים טבעיים שאמורים להיות מאד טעימים (בעלי טעם אותם) ובזמנו, נראה לי שהוא רצה משהו באיזור ה-5 ש"ח לקרטיב ועוד תוספת כלשהי על חלוקה. 
אני צריכה לשאול את בעלי במדויק. 
תעשה חיפוש לקרטיבים טבעיים בגוגל ותגיע אליו.


----------



## ערבות 6 (7/5/12)

ענייו אותי אז מצאתי לך  http://www.priz.co.il/events.html
נראה טעים.

ולפי התגובה בmit4mit אפשר גם לחלק עצמאית ולחסוך בעלויות. למרות שהרעיון שהוא מגיע כמו בים נשמע מגניב מאוד.

אם תברר מחירים ופרטים פרסם פה.


----------



## ימיממה (8/5/12)

הם ממש ממש טעימים!!! 
אני קונה הביתה דיי הרבה, יש להם גם ארטיקים קטנים שמתאימים לאירועים...


זה עסק משפחתי של שני אחים שמאד גדל לאחרונה... מאד מאד נחמדים


----------

